# Networking help



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

It seems I posted this in the wrong spot yesterday, so I'm reposting it here to hopefully get more replies. I searched quite a bit yesterday, but couldn't really find all the answers I was looking for.

My drive is dying, so I'm finally dumping the stock 35 hour drive and going all the way this weekend with a new drive and zipper and whatnot. But I'm confused about my networking options. It's a Hughes HDVR2 DirecTiVo.

I know one option is to just run a cable to the router. But we don't really want a cable running across our family room to the router in the office. I assume it's not a problem to disconnect the cable when there's no need to telnet in or transfer data, correct?

Are there any other options? We have a wireless router. But it's 802.11g which doesn't work as I understand things. But then I see people talking about wireless bridges. So I'm a little confused here. Is wired my only option?

Are there any nice guides anywhere? I've found tons of information about hacking the box, but I can't seem to find much talking about networking the box.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Get a Netgear FA120 and a ZyXel P-330W (and set it to bridge mode). You'll also need a wireless (g) router, and there are many options to choose from for that.


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

I already have a wireless router I got with our FIOS setup that is wireless g. I'm thinking it's a DLink 624, but I'm not sure since I'm currently at work.

I'm planning to pick up the FA120 at CompUSA tonight/tomorrow along with a new hard drive for the upgrade.

Ok, I just spoke with one of our networking guys here at work so I can figure all this out. I think I understand this now. The DTiVo doesn't have wireless g drivers, so it needs a wired connection. A wireless bridge means you run that wired connection from the TiVo to a wireless router (the ZyXel). Set it to bridge mode and it will talk to our main wireless g router. So it's acting like any other wireless device on our network. Does that sound correct?

So just a few more questions.

1) For now I can just get the FA120 and run the cable across the floor as needed. It doesn't have to be connected at all times, right? Then I can add the ZyXel at a later date.

2) I understand the ZyXel is the way to go at this time. Does it matter which wireless router is on the other end? I already have my DLink from Version FIOS. Will that cause any configuration nightmares or is it only the ZyXel that needs configuration changes?

3) If I zipper the new drive, is there any reason I'd want to get the complete setup going at this point? Is it going to be harder to setup the wireless bridge later if I don't take care of it now?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> I'm planning to pick up the FA120 at CompUSA tonight/tomorrow along with a new hard drive for the upgrade.


CompUSA also seems to be the easiest way to get the ZyXel locally.

1) Yes

2) It doesn't have to be a ZyXel P-330W. You could always spend more money and get a "wireless ethernet bridge" or "gaming adapter," which will accomplish the same thing. You'll have to go to the ZyXel's setup page, change it to bridge mode, and plug in the name of the access point (or router with access point) you'll be connecting to.

3) You don't have to have _any_ ethernet adapter just to Zipper the TiVo.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 27, 2004)

wireless-g routers support wireless-b as well -- or all of them I've seen do. So, get an approved wireless-b adapter and have fun. No need to do a cabled ethernet to bridge, except that you can run wireless-g speeds. Wireless networking is horrible though with 2.4ghz cordless phones -- or at least my experience has been lackluster.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> So, get an approved wireless-b adapter and have fun.


If your only needs are TiVoWebPlus and telnet, then that should work fine. If you got another TiVo and wanted MRV between them, you definitely wouldn't be happy with the speeds.


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> If your only needs are TiVoWebPlus and telnet, then that should work fine.


Those aren't my only needs, but I can't really discuss that here. So I'm thinking I'll want something more than a b. I'll probably just start wired to keep things simple. Then worry about the wireless part after I have everything else figured out and stable.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Keep in mind the CompUSA sale on the Zyxel P-330W 802.11g router ($20 after 2 rebates) expires tomorrow.


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

I had no idea it was on sale! I hope they have one in stock. 

I just looked and the P-330WC _*is*_ in stock. I assume that's the same thing (or close enough) to the P-330W? I'd hate to pick up the wrong one.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

That's the one.


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for the help everyone. I just got back with a Netgear FA-120, ZyXel P-330W, a 160GB Seagate drive and a 50' cable (just in case I run into problems setting up the bridge; otherwise I'll return it unopened).

I'm also downloading the Instant Cake disc and boot disc right now.

So tonight or tomorrow morning I should be up and running!


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, the ZyXel wasn't as easy to setup and I had heard. Or I'm an idiot. Anyway, after Googling "ZyXel P-330W Bridge", I was able to find some instructions that helped. Fortunately I did the configuration with my laptop so it was all ready to go when I did the TiVo bit this morning. And it really paid off. I nailed the network setup part which made the rest of the upgrade go smooth as silk. I successfully telnetted in on the first try over my wireless g network!

I now have a larger, hacked, networked DTiVo. Now I just need to learn to use what I now have.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is something I found while looking for information on the ZyXel:



> I had a problem making WPA work in client/bridge mode, but I found a workaround that I'll share:
> 
> There is a bug in the P-330W Wireless / Security screen. The WPA/WPA2 TKIP Passphrase field is not storing the passphrase correctly.
> 
> ...


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

That's really weird. I had no problem with my WPA passphrase. I'm using WPA-PSK, TKIP with a passphrase. It worked just fine for me.

Here are the instructions I found (at this site) that worked for me:



> 1. Make sure SSID broadcast is on in your other router/access point
> 2. Turn off the DHCP server (may not be necessary but cant hurt anything).
> 3. Set its LAN address to a non conflicting IP address on the same subnet as your router.
> 4. Set its SSID to the same as your router
> ...


Hopefully this will help the next person looking for information.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

MEJHarrison,
Thanks for the tip about configuring the Zyxel in bridge mode - it took a few tries but it's working now. FYI I found that once the Zyxel finds your primary router name (SSID) the first time and connects to it, then you can disable broadcasting the SSID on both the primary router and the Zyxel and it still finds the network automatically.


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for the tip Forrest. I just disabled my SSID and it seems to still be fine. That's helpful to know.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

MEJHarrison said:


> Thanks for the tip Forrest. I just disabled my SSID and it seems to still be fine. That's helpful to know.


Helps keep the neighbors from accidentally connecting to your network.

FYI the Belkin routers that bridge (F5D7231, F5D7230, etc) Bridge very easily also, just setup security settings to match and put them in Access point mode (if you use a router to connect you tivo) and on the main router enter the MAC addresses of you access points.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

FYI CompUSA has the Zyxel P330W on sale for $9.99 (after rebate) starting today (May 28). This is the least expensive 802.11g router that works in bridge mode out of the box.


----------



## LJI (May 9, 2006)

Guys,
Your setup details below wroked great in getting me up and running, initially.

Used MEJHarrison details of 04-29-2006 09:29 pm

Only variant was my network uses WEP (128b HEX) rather than WPA Passphrase, but worked the same way.

After setup and Connect was initiated I powered down, and then attached to my DVR-80 #1, which was 'enabled'.

Polled static IP address from INternet explorer and gained access to TiVO GUI first try. 

Repeated setup on system #2 (DVR-80+). 

Problem is that I can no longer gain access to the TiVO GUI ! Each time I try to access either static IP address I get the Zyxel Setup interface and not the TiVO GUI?

Any ideas?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

LJI said:


> Guys,
> Your setup details below wroked great in getting me up and running, initially.
> 
> Used MEJHarrison details of 04-29-2006 09:29 pm
> ...


Can you ping the IP?


----------



## LJI (May 9, 2006)

Yes, I can ping both static IP addresses. As I mentioned I seem to be able to
talk to each of the routers, since they return their setup interface screens rather
than the TiVO GUI. 

I have a USB to 10/100 model DUB-E100 on each Tivo connecting to the Zyxels.

Access lites are blinking as if they are in communication with host SERVER, but TiVo isn't transimitting.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Get a Netgear FA120 and a ZyXel P-330W (and set it to bridge mode). You'll also need a wireless (g) router, and there are many options to choose from for that.


 ZyXel on sale for $10 this week. Sweet!

link


----------

